# I have wood!



## Trojan_Cichlid (Feb 14, 2009)

So I wanted to add some driftwood and plants to my tank. I researched plants and plant sellers and after some thinking I went with Java Moss, Dwarf Hairgrass, Amazon Swords and Java Ferns. I ordered the plant from aquariumplants.com (I will save my review of them for the proper place just providing info here) but I couldn't decided where to get driftwood from. All the online places where too expensive and my LFS had a very poor selection. After a bit of reading online I found some people where using/selling Manzanita. I knew Manzanita grew somewhere around me (Southern California) so I drove off in search of some dead Manzanita. About 15 minutes from my house I found several large dead bushes and I filled up my car. Here is what I brought back with me










I then picked the best pieces for my tank baked them in the oven then sanded them down










Here is what they looked like after I was done and I washed them off




























Finally I added the wood and the plants to the tank. I know most people would keep the wood submerged until it sinks and to help get rid of the tannin but I am not patient enough to wait for it to be water logged and I read that Manzanita is resistant to releasing tannin so I just used rocks to hold it down in the tank.




























As you can imagine finding this wood saved me untold amounts of money!

I also have some floating logs that I attached Java Moss too with a rubber band and I am hoping it will take hold and cover the log to give it a more natural look since these logs have a tendency to look more plasticy over time.

So what do you guys and gals think? I have never used wood in my tanks before nor have I ever had plants. I am sure I made some mistakes but it's a learning process right... 

Also in case you are wondering my tank is all scratched up because I bought it used off of craigslist (100 gal with Stand and Hood for $150!) and since it is an Acrylic tank it was all scratched up. I am getting a kit to fix the scratches but I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

WOWOWOW....i love the wood...truely a great find indeed...i wish i could go out in my backyard and find something like this...i would be very happy with the wood if i were you (wich you should be :wink: ) Very nice


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wood is always good!  :thumb:


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

:lol: Well it looks like you've put your wood to good use! :lol:


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Nice looking stuff! Great find! I was in AZ over the weekend and the driftwood lying around was making me nuts! Too bad I had flown in!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manzanita


----------



## Trojan_Cichlid (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah I am very happy with the wood. I think it really adds to the tank. I love the look of it now and that it adds height. The fish now spend a lot more time near the top of the tank.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

What type of wood again? What do the leaves look like? I like in CA too. Maybe I have that wood. Thanks, 
Manoah


----------



## Trojan_Cichlid (Feb 14, 2009)

Manoah Marton said:


> What type of wood again? What do the leaves look like? I like in CA too. Maybe I have that wood. Thanks,
> Manoah


Its called Manzanita. It looks like this


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it a desert tree?
Thanks,
Manoah


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont know if desert is correct but it looks like a tree that doesnt need much water as far as structure goes


----------



## Trojan_Cichlid (Feb 14, 2009)

it grows in rocky mountain areas. It is all over Northern California and Southern California in the mountain regions. Check this out from Wikipedia for more info about these amazing trees/bushes/shrubs whatever lol. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manzanita


----------

